# Reset ECU (?)



## MikeGlosta (Sep 26, 2015)

I've replaced both fore and aft bank O2 sensors - and getting P2A00 at inspection.

Questions:
Is it possible for me to reset codes (pedal method or other? I don't know the pedal method but have heard of it) or do I have to bring it to the dealer?

Also, after disconnecting the battery should I wait a full 24 hours for code to clear before reconnecting?

:|


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can reset the ECU codes by leaving the battery disconnected for at least 24 hrs. A better method is using a hand held scan tool that has the code reset capability or you can go to an auto parts store and have them do it; most stores will do it for free.


----------

